# Angel kidded today.



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Angel kidded early this morning and I missed it. I didnt think she was ready yet. I feel bad cause their seems to be something wrong with the little girls foot. I thought maybe one of the other does stepped on her are somthing. It seems like it turns out that is the right back foot. I will post pic showing. She is so pretty though with wattles, and the buck is cute to. I will keep her if it is a disability. She will have a home forever, but do you think maybe she just needs a bose shot?
Here is the pic of the way her foot looks.
























Boy is the real colorful one and the doe is the light one.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

EEEEKKKKKK WATTLES!!!!

lol congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute....congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

probably just a tendon issue that she'll grow out of, very cute!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on such cuties!! Glad that all went well with Angel...even though she surprised you :hug: I'd say baby girl will be ok...give her a day or 2 and see if she straightens out, if not then a soft splint will likely work.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone they are beautiful, it helps to be having all these beautiful babies in my time of sorrow. I lost my grandma Thursday evening, It broke my heart. But these babies have sure helped me alot.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: Baby goats sure do have a way of bringing a smile to your face, even when you don't feel like smiling :hug:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Those are both beautiful kids! Congrats! :clap:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They are cute! Sorry about your grandma...but its good you have these lil ones to cheer you up


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone and her foot does seem to be better today.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Just needed time to unfold and straighten out! Congrats on the beautiful babies!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

They are adorable. I suspect she will grow out of it in a few days.


----------

